# Macy's New York Flower Show



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I got a little caught up with the beautiful flowers being shown in Manhattan over the weekend, so I thought I'd share some of the better pictures I took (with my camera phone, of course, we are working on getting a real camera soon). I'm having issues with my phone sending pictures to my computer so I can download them, but I got most of them. I have absolutely no clue what kind of flowers these are, except I recognize a blue orchid. It was really beautiful and the theme was asian/indian.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lovely photos, Angela! I love the Flower Show here in Boston, but haven't made it for the last couple of years.

BTW, although the blue orchids are pretty, they are dyed. When they rebloom, the flowers are the "normal" color, usually white. I've had a couple of friends pay exhorbitant amounts for "blue orchids" only to end up with white ones.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Macy's always does such a great job , worth seeing!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Gorgeous flowers!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful flowers, Angela! the two orchids are Phalaenopsis, also known as Moth Orchids. They are fairly easy to grow and rebloom under the right conditions.

The tree with white flowers resembles a dogwood, but I am not certain of that.

The other two photos are mostly of rhododendrons.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

We were there the weekend before last, not for the flower show, but looking at colleges. I wasn't sure what the big trailer was and now I do. I took this picture of a window display, it was so pretty. I always go to the Philadelphia Flower Show which is awesome too.


peacock by jabojenny01, on Flickr


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> Beautiful flowers, Angela! the two orchids are Phalaenopsis, also known as Moth Orchids. They are fairly easy to grow and rebloom under the right conditions.


Yes, I do pretty well with orchids, but Phalaenopsis always make me feel like I know what I'm doing! Here are two of mine that are reblooming at the moment.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

krandall said:


> Yes, I do pretty well with orchids, but Phalaenopsis always make me feel like I know what I'm doing! Here are two of mine that are reblooming at the moment.


Wow, those look nice Karen. I've always wanted to get orchids but I heard they are notoriously hard to keep in good shape. That and I don't have a green thumb. Might as well not set myself up for failure!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Wow, those look nice Karen. I've always wanted to get orchids but I heard they are notoriously hard to keep in good shape. That and I don't have a green thumb. Might as well not set myself up for failure!


Phalaenopsis are dead easy... probably the easiest of the flowering house plants. You just let them dry out completely, soak thoroughly, but don't leave them standing in water, and wait for them to dry out again. When they are NOT in bloom, you add a bit of fertilizer to the water.

Mine have always done well in an east-facing window, but there are trees on that side, so the period of direct sun is fairly short. I think it is usually suggested that they be placed in a north facing window where they get bright, but indirect light. In the wild, most are epiphytes, growing on the branches of trees, so they are really shade plants.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love flowers! Let's get a thread going on "Flowers".


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

May photo challenge will probably be,pups in amongst the spring flowers!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Not flowers, but here's my son's and my new project this winter. He's an arborist, and was missing green trees, I've always wanted to try Bonsai. So we joined a Bonsai club together. Here are our trees. His is a Chinese Elm (the smaller one) and mine is a Cedar Elm. We will go back to the club for lessons in pruning and training them. (If I can train dogs and horses, I must be able to train a tree, right! )


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well you will have no trouble with the stay!But the grooming might be a bit tricky!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

krandall said:


> Not flowers, but here's my son's and my new project this winter. He's an arborist, and was missing green trees, I've always wanted to try Bonsai. So we joined a Bonsai club together. Here are our trees. His is a Chinese Elm (the smaller one) and mine is a Cedar Elm. We will go back to the club for lessons in pruning and training them. (If I can train dogs and horses, I must be able to train a tree, right! )


Oh, no. If I reverse the that, then it's if I can't train tree, then I can't train a dog!:deadhorse:


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

The tree looks like a weeping cherry. I drove past the trailer after I dropped my daughter off at her apartment in NYC I didn't have time to stop. The show is always fun and free! The other one I like is also happening now at the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens. It's the orchid show. Well worth the afternoon if your in the area. What colleges did you see? NYC is a great place to go to school. So many resources at your finger tips from culture to internships.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

krandall said:


> Not flowers, but here's my son's and my new project this winter. He's an arborist, and was missing green trees, I've always wanted to try Bonsai. So we joined a Bonsai club together. Here are our trees. His is a Chinese Elm (the smaller one) and mine is a Cedar Elm. We will go back to the club for lessons in pruning and training them. (If I can train dogs and horses, I must be able to train a tree, right! )


That is so great! I've always wanted to know how to do that!


----------

